# اضافة زيت للكمبروسور فرض واجب عند تغيير الفريون والشحن من جديد



## طائر مصرى (20 أغسطس 2012)

قرات انه لابد من اضافة زيت للكمبروسور عند طرد الشحنة والشحن من جديد 
لان الزيت اللى مع الفريون طار 

ما رايكم فى هذه المسألة ؟ خاصة وان كل من يقوم بالشحن لا يضيف زيت 
هل يتجاهلوا ذلك بالرغم من انه قد يؤدى لهلاك الضاغط 

ام ما هى الحقيقة وما هو الواجب ؟


----------



## mottohotto (21 أغسطس 2012)

هذا كلام صحيح و سبب تجاهل الفنيين اضافه زيت هو الكسل و الاستعجال و الاستسهال لكثره الطلب على الصيانه صيفا و اخيرا صعوبه تحديد كميه الزيت المفقود فى الكمبروسرات المغلقه لعدم وجود زجاجه بيان
و قد وفرت بعض الشركات اخيرا هذه الزجاجه فى اسفل الكمبروسر و لكن الكمبروسرات الكبيره فقط من 5 طن تبريد حتى فوق
مع ان الموضوع سهل فجالون واحد من الزيت فى سياره الفنى مع خرطوم لسحب الزيت يتم سحبه عن طريق ماسوره السحب و ده طبعا بعد طرد باقى الشحنه ممكن الفنى يضع ربع كيلو من الزيت او ربع لتر و من خلال صوت الكمبروسر يستطيع التمييز مع وضع بنسه الامبير ووضع يده على الكمبروسر 
طبع الكلام ده شغل سوق مش دراسه لان لو على اللى درسناه لازم تشيل الكمبروسر من مكانه و تفرغ الزيت بالكامل و تحط زيت جديد 
انما ده كلام عند عميل و محتاجين نشحن له التكييف و نلحقه من الحر يبقه على السريع تعمل الخطوات اللى فوق 
معلومه مهمه جدا 
عند تفريغ الشحنه من التكييف لا تفرغه و هو دائر او متوقف منذ خمسه او حتى عشره دقائق يجب الانتظار حتى 15 دقيقه حتى ينفصل الفريون من الزيت و بكده نتجنب ان يخرج زيت من الشحنه اثناء التفريغ 
حاول التفريغ من بعد المصفاه او الفلتر حتى يتم تنظيف الدائره من الداخل عن طريق ضغط التفريغ من ناحيه المبخر و المكثف


----------



## طائر مصرى (21 أغسطس 2012)

فتح الله عليك 
وجزاك الله كل خيرا 
كلامك رائع 
يعنى الخلاصة ان تغيير الزيت امر واجب مش ترفيهى 
بس لازم نعرف كمية الزيت المطلوبة او نغير زيت الكمبروسور بالمرة كله حسب الملصق المكتوب على الكمبروسور

ليه تعقيب عايز استزيد منك فيه 

حضرتك تقصد عند التفريغ انى لازم افرغ شحنة المكيف وهو متوقف تماما عن العمل من فترة كافية بالساعات علشان الزيت يكون منفصل عن الفريون فلا نفقده عند طرد الشحنة

بشكل آخر 

ان كان المكيف يعمل -افصله واتركه على الاقل 15 دقيقة علشان الزيت يتنفصل عن الفريون وبعدين أفرغ بالفاكيوم 
ان كان المكيف يعمل لا أقوم بالتفريغ مطلقا لانى سافقد الزيت مع الفريون 
ان كان المكيف متوقف منذ عدة ساعات يمكننى القيام بعملية التفريغ بمنتهى الامان لان الزيت لم يمتزج بعد كليا بالفريون والفقد سيكون ضئيل ( ظروف مناسبة تماما للتفريغ )

هل ما فهمته صحيح ام هناك توضيح مختلف 


ان اردت عمل ذلك فى مكيفى الخاص الواحد ونصف حصان 
هل نزع الكمبروسور صعب 

وما نوع الزيت علما انى الغاز لدى فريون 12 
واين يباع 
وللمرة الثانية 
أشكرك شكرا عظيم وادعو لك بظهر الغيب على اجابتك الشافية


----------



## hishont2 (21 أغسطس 2012)

كل الكلام دة ممتاز بس مفيش فنى ها يفرغ الشحنه من غير سبب واسباب تفريغ الشحنه هى 
1-وجود رطوبه
2- وجود سدد كلى اوجزئى
3-وجد تنفيس خبيس
4- الضاغط محروق وفى هذه الحاله فقط يجب معرفه سبب احتراق الكمبروسور وتركيب جديد بعد تنظيف الدائره بالنتروجين الجاف اولا


----------



## طائر مصرى (21 أغسطس 2012)

حضرتك اعتبر ان سبب التفريغ والشحن موجود وهو ضعف التبريد ووجود تسريب 

فى الحالة دى هنسأل وعايزين نعرف الاجابة فين ونقول كمان 

هل ننتظر 15 دقيقة بعد تشغيل المكيف لتفريغه حتى نتجنب ضياع الزيت المخلوط مع الفريون 

هل يفضل التفريغ والمكيف متوقف منذ فترة طويلة 

ازاى نعوض كمية الزيت للكمبروسور 

واين يباع زيت الكمبروسور وما سعره 

وكيف يضاف


----------



## md beida (21 أغسطس 2012)

mottohotto قال:


> هذا كلام صحيح و سبب تجاهل الفنيين اضافه زيت هو الكسل و الاستعجال و الاستسهال لكثره الطلب على الصيانه صيفا و اخيرا صعوبه تحديد كميه الزيت المفقود فى الكمبروسرات المغلقه لعدم وجود زجاجه بيان
> و قد وفرت بعض الشركات اخيرا هذه الزجاجه فى اسفل الكمبروسر و لكن الكمبروسرات الكبيره فقط من 5 طن تبريد حتى فوق
> مع ان الموضوع سهل فجالون واحد من الزيت فى سياره الفنى مع خرطوم لسحب الزيت يتم سحبه عن طريق ماسوره السحب و ده طبعا بعد طرد باقى الشحنه ممكن الفنى يضع ربع كيلو من الزيت او ربع لتر و من خلال صوت الكمبروسر يستطيع التمييز مع وضع بنسه الامبير ووضع يده على الكمبروسر
> طبع الكلام ده شغل سوق مش دراسه لان لو على اللى درسناه لازم تشيل الكمبروسر من مكانه و تفرغ الزيت بالكامل و تحط زيت جديد
> ...





:28:* شكرا* لك يا اخي   الموضوع جد مهم


----------



## mottohotto (22 أغسطس 2012)

فتح الله عليك 
وجزاك الله كل خيرا 
كلامك رائع 
شكرا جزيلا لك
يعنى الخلاصة ان تغيير الزيت امر واجب مش ترفيهى 
بس لازم نعرف كمية الزيت المطلوبة او نغير زيت الكمبروسور بالمرة كله حسب الملصق المكتوب على الكمبروسور

ليه تعقيب عايز استزيد منك فيه 

حضرتك تقصد عند التفريغ انى لازم افرغ شحنة المكيف وهو متوقف تماما عن العمل من فترة كافية بالساعات علشان الزيت يكون منفصل عن الفريون فلا نفقده عند طرد الشحنه
لا مش ساعات بس ربع ساعه كافيه 

بشكل آخر 

ان كان المكيف يعمل -افصله واتركه على الاقل 15 دقيقة علشان الزيت يتنفصل عن الفريون وبعدين أفرغ بالفاكيوم
احضر تفريغ الفريون بالفاكيون لان الغاز سوف يتلف بلوف الفاكيون و الفاكيون مصنوع لكى يفرغ الهواء فقط و اذا كنت عملت كده يبقه لازم تفرغ الزيت بالكامل من الفاكيون و تشترى زيت فاكيون و تعمل فلاش بازيت و بعدين تحط زيت جديد و زيت الفاكيون نوع مخصوص لماكينه الفاكيون 
ان كان المكيف يعمل لا أقوم بالتفريغ مطلقا لانى سافقد الزيت مع الفريون 
ان كان المكيف متوقف منذ عدة ساعات يمكننى القيام بعملية التفريغ بمنتهى الامان لان الزيت لم يمتزج بعد كليا بالفريون والفقد سيكون ضئيل ( ظروف مناسبة تماما للتفريغ )

هل ما فهمته صحيح ام هناك توضيح مختلف 

نعم هذا صحيح 
ان اردت عمل ذلك فى مكيفى الخاص الواحد ونصف حصان 
هل نزع الكمبروسور صعب 

وما نوع الزيت علما انى الغاز لدى فريون 12 
واين يباع 
وللمرة الثانية 
أشكرك شكرا عظيم وادعو لك بظهر الغيب على اجابتك الشافية 
انصحك باستدعاء فنى حتى لا تتلف اى جزء من المواسير او تعكس اطراف الكمبروسر 
و غاز 12 التعامل معاه صعب لانه له ظروف شحن و لازم تغير الفلتر و احتمال الكابلارى لانه بيكون جواه رطوبه و ممكن يعمل معاك ثلج و ضغط الشحن ظبطته من 7 الى 12 ضغط جوى


----------



## afgh (22 أغسطس 2012)

الزملاء الافاضل
هناك فرق بين تغيير الزيت للكمبروسر واضافة كميه من الزيت للدائره وهى كالاتى:
1-اضافة كميه من تازيت فى حالات لوحدث كسر فى ماسورة الطرد للضاغط وتسريب كل الفريون فى الدائره خارج الدائره او حدوئتنفيس كبير وخروج كل الفريون من الدائره او تغيير الفلتر (الجفف )باخر هنا يستلزم اضافة كميه من الزيت للضاغط ليست بالكبيره لانه مع اعادة شحن الدائره بالفريون اللازم يعود الزيت تباعا من خطوط المواسير بالدائره الى الضاغط ويستقر به ولاتزيد الكميه عن الكميه المقررخ بالدائره لعدم حدوث مشاكل بالتبريد وبالتالى بالضاغط نفسه من رجوع الزيت بكميه كبيره سائله للضاغط مما يؤثر على بلوف السحب والطرد للضاغط ويؤدى لتلفها 
2-تغيير الزيت للضاغط وهذا يتم فى حالات تتغيير الضاغط باخر مما يستلزم عمل غسيل للدائره بالازوت وعمل تفريغ جيد للدائره للتخلص من بواقى الزيت فى الدائره او تغيير الفلتر والفريون من الدائره لزياده كمية الرطوبه بها او تغيير صمام التمدد بالدائره او تغيير الفريون باخر مختلف اوتغيير اى جزء من الدائره بمعدن مختلف (تغيي الكثف او المبخر او المواسير النحاس باخرى الومونيوم او حديد او ما شابه ذلك فى هذه الحاله لابد من تغيير الزيت ياخر يتناسب مع المعدن الجديد لعدم التفاعل)
3-اما فى حالات تزويد الدائره بالفريون وما شابه ذلك من الحالات البسيطه فلا داعى لتزويد زيد للضاغط اولا لانك لاتدرى نوعية الزيت الموجودة بالدائره ثانيا لانك لاتدرى ما الكميه التى فقدت لتزودها 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## طائر مصرى (22 أغسطس 2012)

أشكرك كثيرا على التوضيح 
نفعك الله بما نفعتنى به وزادك من العلم وبركة العلم 

فى الحقيقة لا أريد ان اكثر عليك بعد كل هذا 

ان كنت غير مشغول وتستطيع افادتى عن الاتى اكون شاكرا لك 

كيف اتخلص من الغاز الموجود بالمكيف لسبب ما ( ضعف - تسريب - مشكلة ما )- فرضا انا اريد طرد الموجود كيف افعل هذا بطريقة واضحة وبسيطة 

كيف اضيف الزيت للكمبروسور ( على فرض انى تمكنت من معرفة كمية الزيت المطلوبة - كيف اضيفها)
هل انزع الكمبروسور من موضعه ثم اضيفه ثم اعيد تركيبه مرة اخرى فى المكيف 
ام اقوم بضخ الزيت من صمام السحب على خط السحب ( والمكيف يعمل )
بشكل أخر ما هى الطريقة المناسبه لضخ كمية بسيطة من الزيت قبل الشحن 

انا لن اقوم بعمل شىء الان ولكنى احاول المعرفة والاستزادة وعندما يحين الموقف المناسب ربما تسعفنى هذه المعلومات اطمئن 

معرفة الامبير باستخدام بنسة الامبير
اين اضع بنسة الامبير 
هناك كابل رئيسى من مفتاح الحائط على الوحدة الخارجية 

هناك 2 كابل اخر معا متجهين للوحدة الخارجية ايضا 

اى كابل هو الذى يقيس الامبير

ام الكابل المطلوب موجود داخل الوحدة الخارجية بالقرب من الكمبروسور

وشكرا


----------



## salahzantout (25 أغسطس 2012)

هذا سؤال نسبي و ليس مع كل طرد للشحنة تحتاج بتغيير الزيت
و عادة تقوم بعمل فاكيوم لجزء معين من المجموعة و هذا في حال وجد تهريب غاز
و عادة ما يكتشف مكان تهريب الغز بوجود زيت محل التنفيس يعني التهريب
فاذا كان التهريب كبير قد يكون فقدت المجموعة كثير من الزيت وهذا يحتاج منك اعادة التعبئة اما اذا كان قليل فتنظر الى sight glass فان كان الزيت كافي لا حاجة للتغيير...
والا فاذا كل ما بدك تعمل فاكيوم بدك تغير زيت فهذه مصيبة

هذا و الله أعلم


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا استاذ صلاح على ما ورد منك من توضيح للموضوع على الصيانه . فكل ما قلته صحيح فعلا . اني احد الفنيين العاملين بهذا المجال وفعلا بالنسبة الى شحن السيارات هناك الكثيرين من الفنيين لا يضييفون الزيت للكومبريسور ليس جهلا ولكن بعض الكسل أو لعدم معرفة الزيت المتواجد احيانا , شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح المفصّل عاشت الايادي


----------

